# How do I delete?



## crasha51pan (Feb 7, 2007)

Once I post an add to sell a handgun, how do I go about removing the add ?
I click on the edit button but find no way once that is done.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Once the item has sold just go back and edit the title as being sold.

Example:

*WTS: Beretta Handgun - SOLD
*


----------



## crasha51pan (Feb 7, 2007)

*Is there any way?*

Is there any way to simply remove the entire add from the classified section ?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

crasha51pan said:


> Is there any way to simply remove the entire add from the classified section ?


Only an admin or moderator can


----------

